# Deacon activities



## Pergamum (Jul 27, 2008)

QUESTIONS:

(1) A lot of baptist churches have "deacon's meetings" - what exactly are these. If deacons are not leaders of the church are these meetings them to decide things?

(2) Should deacons or elders give out the Lord's Supper, or does it matter? Should Elders "wait tables" in this manner?


(3) Can deacons baptize and preach?


----------

